# Hello, All



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

New member of Haunt Forum and it looks like fun! Like all of you, I'm always looking for inspiration to take back to my Garage of Doom and create something wonderful. I also get new ideas for my blog, which I post daily.
Talk to you soon!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, ShellHawk!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Shellhawk, look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome! Can't wait to see what you will create!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome ShellHawk


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings, and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum Shellhawk.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Enjoy! garage of terror good!!


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------



## ShellHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome - we're glad to have you.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome!!! lots of ideas and great conversation here. look forward to see some of your haunts.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome neighbor, a year late. Small sewer isn't it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

